
Why People Still Don’t Buy Groceries Online - Pharmakon
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/02/online-grocery-shopping-has-been-slow-catch/581911/
======
3xblah
Looking at some grocery stores online shopping sites, I had this idea about a
service that delivers a CSV file listing all the price information from
various grocery stores in a given area.

Users of the CSV might be people who shop at a variety of grocery stores, buy
the same products periodically and want to know when these products are
currently on sale.

The motivation is that a user might not want to shop only when her supply of a
product runs low but more strategically when the price of a product drops.

There are certainly other ways offline and online to get this information but
AFAIK not in a spreadsheet-friendly format that combines price info from
multiple stores.

Of course there might only be one user: me. I have no idea if anyone else
would see this as useful. It was an excuse to make more CSV to play with in
kdb+.

------
iambateman
We use Walmart Grocery Pickup and it’s fantastic.

It saves me the hour in the store, plus my wife can pick out exactly what she
wants from her phone.

Yes, we still go pick it up, but it’s really quite close to ideal.

If you want to try it...use my affiliate code for $10 off.
[http://r.wmt.co/h6QAX](http://r.wmt.co/h6QAX)

